# Hells bay vs maverick



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh no, here we go again. Don't think this will go 8 pages though - think everyone is exhausted from the last thread like this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Rob Fordyce and Bou Busso have a successful tv show now in Silverkings and both Maverick and the show probably saw great joint marketing opportunities with this. They probably got free boats from Maverick and Hell's Bay probably wasnt willing to match that offer. This is business to these guys and ultimately Maverick, Hells Bay, Beavertail, and East Cape all make solid skiffs that get the job done. These guys are some of the best guides, they can catch more fish in a rickity old jon boat than the great majority of us here if we were using a Hells Bay. I dont know if they actually got the Mavericks free but thats just my take on it. IMO most of these famous guides you see on TV and who make big time movies arent looking for the best skiff; theyre looking for the best deal because at the end of the day its a business.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Can you define "A lot of people" for me. And no I'm not going to defend HB just because I own one. There was 3 boats on the wish list before I got mine. Maverick micro, (Was more than my HB because they haven't been out that long) ECC Caimen (Really wanted Al Kellers but he was in no hurry to bring it down from LA), And last but not least the HB waterman thats sitting in my dock slip. At the end of the day I picked mine up because it was available and was cheaper than the rest. I know its older but I think the build quality is just as good on my HB than what I would of got with the other 2 in a newer year.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a '97 Maverick Master Angler hull on my boat and I like it over an EC Lostman or a Sterling. I've not been on any HB but for the sake of discussion mines better especially in big chop

Page on brothers


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

:-/


> I have a '97 Maverick Master Angler hull on my boat and I like it over an EC Lostman or a Sterling. I've not been on any HB but for the sake of discussion mines better especially in big chop
> 
> Page on brothers


A splashed hull design doesn't make it a maverick.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The new mavericks are better looking and better finished than hells bay


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Dear God.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Dear God.


I'm here with u but god damn it I own a gheenoe and  caught a chit load of fish all over the world.  Quit your bit hen and enjoy your life!  Get out and go fishing!   Go tell a story and share with everyone!   Boat is a boat and fish care less what boat u have. Friends with any boats makes more Friends than a friend with a hellsbay or whatever..... I'm so glad I'm Part Of A Gheenoe family...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> > Dear God.
> 
> 
> I'm here with u but god damn it I own a gheenoe and  caught a chit load of fish all over the world.  Quit your bit hen and enjoy your life!  Get out and go fishing!   Go tell a story and share with everyone!   Boat is a boat and fish care less what boat u have.   Friends with any boats makes more Friends than a friend with a hellsbay or whatever.....   I'm so glad I'm Part Of A Gheenoe family...


I'm sorry, but was that english?  

Know a guy who sold his Maverick and got a HB.  Know another guy who has a HB and a Maverick.  Know another guy who sold his Beavertail and got a East Cape.

That doesn't mean any of those boats are better than the other.  They do different things and appeal in different ways.

People who fish a lot like boats.  They like to sometimes change boats.  It's all personal preference.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

If everyone chose one brand, what competition would there be?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

:-?


> :-/
> 
> 
> > I have a '97 Maverick Master Angler hull on my boat and I like it over an EC Lostman or a Sterling. I've not been on any HB but for the sake of discussion mines better especially in big chop
> ...


It's the part that touches the water and lets it gobble chop
And it says Mirage on the side. But if you want to get semantical I'll call it Half Maverick


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

It's simple really... Mavericks catch more fish than a HB. I fished on a HB last weekend, and we were lucky to catch 1 fish. Had we been on a maverick, any maverick, we'd have easily caught double digits or maybe even triple digits. The guides now know this, and are switching accordingly.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> :-?
> 
> 
> > :-/
> ...


But. It's. Not. A. Maverick.

And why do you bring how your boat rides in chop into every topic? We get it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

No no no you people are doing this all wrong. To get a correct measurement you start by from 3 inches past your butthole to 3 inches past the tip. Then, and only then, do you have proper measurement. 

- Add inch if you measure with a seadek pad or IGFA World Record Measuring Device.

- Add 1.5 inches if your Hells Bay was restored by Glasser 

- Subtract 2 inches if you pull your Hells bay on an EZ Loader

- Subject 7 inches and quit fishing if your hull is a splashed hells bay hull


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> No no no you people are doing this all wrong. To get a correct measurement you start by from 3 inches past your butthole to 3 inches past the tip. Then, and only then, do you have proper measurement.
> 
> - Add inch if you measure with a seadek pad or  IGFA World Record Measuring Device.
> 
> ...


Post of the year!!!


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I say a lot. But I know five guides that have switched. Didn't realize this was covered. I was deployed 5 weeks for military training. And wasn't on much. 

Disclaimer: I own a ECC and not in the market. Was just curious what people's opinions were.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > > Dear God.
> >
> >
> > I'm here with u but god damn it I own a gheenoe and  caught a chit load of fish all over the world.  Quit your bit hen and enjoy your life!  Get out and go fishing!   Go tell a story and share with everyone!   Boat is a boat and fish care less what boat u have.   Friends with any boats makes more Friends than a friend with a hellsbay or whatever.....   I'm so glad I'm Part Of A Gheenoe family...
> ...


 ;D ;D. Oh no..... Did I said that last night?   I guess this was a old Florida cracker english
Sorry for my rant.....


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> It's simple really... Mavericks catch more fish than a HB. I fished on a HB last weekend, and we were lucky to catch 1 fish. Had we been on a maverick, any maverick, we'd have easily caught double digits or maybe even triple digits. The guides now know this, and are switching accordingly.


It's true...  :'(


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

:


> > :-?
> >
> >
> > > :-/
> ...


Because it does and I am a pompass arrogant pig


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

NUFF SAID…………………..


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> :
> 
> 
> > > :-?
> ...


So does mine. And runs 50. And has 55 gallons of livewell space. Drafts 8-9". Cost way less than most boats. But none of that is remotely close to being relevant to this thread.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> NUFF SAID…………………..



I laffed. That's a good one Net.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> NUFF SAID…………………..


 [smiley=y-10.gif]
I was wondering when Brian Williams was going to get thrown into this.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge vs... :


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

:-X


> > :
> >
> >
> > > > :-?
> ...


I love those Action Crafts. I was looking for one when my boat came up as a great deal. I don't known what mine will run with the new prop and I don't know the capacity of my 4 livewells


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

First of all, Permit, your boat has seen more time in the shop than in chop! Second, your boat is not a "microskiff"


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think it's his boat that's cursed, it's the motor.



> First of all, Permit, your boat has seen more time in the shop than in chop! Second, your boat is not a "microskiff"


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> - Subject 7 inches and quit fishing if your hull is a splashed hells bay hull


Don't hate the player, hate the game. I didn't splash the hull. But I sure as hell will fish out of a splashed hull.

Enjoy your replica rolex, btw.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'll find out what is better this weekend. They will be at the MIBS, so I'll do a test to determine the order between BT, HB & Maverick. This is what I'll do:

1) go to each manufacturers booth
2) see which gives me the most cool free stuff
3) determine what free stuff I like best
4) Deem the winner


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> I'll find out what is better this weekend. They will be at the MIBS, so I'll do a test to determine the order between BT, HB & Maverick. This is what I'll do:
> 
> 1) go to each manufacturers booth
> 2) see which gives me the most cool free stuff
> ...


I'll trade my HB for a BT and a free T-shirt any day. How the hell are people going to know I'm in the cool kids club if I'm not wearing the swag anyways?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> > - Subject 7 inches and quit fishing if your hull is a splashed hells bay hull
> 
> 
> Don't hate the player, hate the game.  I didn't splash the hull.  But I sure as hell will fish out of a splashed hull.
> ...


No hate coming from me. I would like to have a tiller steer hells beaver bay. Splashed or not, I'm not too proud.

As for the watch, I gave my 5512 to my wife and bought a RESCO. I find both watches to be equal even though they are somewhat far apart in perceived value.


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

> Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge vs...   :


Vs punch bug?


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

Walkers Cay Chronicles steered some of yall the wrong way. Maverick has won more tournaments than any other hull. Yes the boat helps catch the fish to a certain point when it becomes technical. Evidence out weighs fan boys.


----------



## Thomas1 (Oct 20, 2011)

> It's simple really... Mavericks catch more fish than a HB. I fished on a HB last weekend, and we were lucky to catch 1 fish. Had we been on a maverick, any maverick, we'd have easily caught double digits or maybe even triple digits. The guides now know this, and are switching accordingly.


Seems legit.....


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

KFC probably sells more fried chicken than others too but I hardly think KFC represents the epitome of chicken cuisine. Maverick is just a huge production boat company with the incumbent overhead and deep marketing departments. It is my opinion that Maverick is easily the most over priced skiff between HB, BT & ECC and the most underperforming (given the price) of the bunch also, especially when it comes to customer service. I'm not a politically correct kind of guy, just a former Maverick owner. So just My Opinion.

BTW, I bet Ranger has won more tournaments than Mav....


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

> KFC probably sells more fried chicken than others too but I hardly think  KFC represents the epitome of chicken cuisine.  Maverick is just a huge production boat company with the incumbent overhead and deep marketing departments.  It is my opinion that Maverick is easily the most over priced skiff between HB, BT & ECC and the most underperforming  (given the price) of the bunch also, especially when it comes to customer service.  I'm not a politically correct kind of guy, just a former Maverick owner.  So just My Opinion.
> 
> BTW, I bet Ranger has won more tournaments than Mav....


Publix has the best fried chicken.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

> > KFC probably sells more fried chicken than others too but I hardly think  KFC represents the epitome of chicken cuisine.  Maverick is just a huge production boat company with the incumbent overhead and deep marketing departments.  It is my opinion that Maverick is easily the most over priced skiff between HB, BT & ECC and the most underperforming  (given the price) of the bunch also, especially when it comes to customer service.  I'm not a politically correct kind of guy, just a former Maverick owner.  So just My Opinion.
> >
> > BTW, I bet Ranger has won more tournaments than Mav....
> 
> ...


You never had Dions


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> BTW, I bet Ranger has won more tournaments than Mav....


Oh lord no, we don't need Ranger guys in this thread now... it will really turn to crap!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well. Went to the show today and completed my series of tests to determine the best between HB, Mav & BT. 

3rd place - Beavertail. The beavertail setup had three boats. Gave out no cool "swag" and had no seadek on the boats. 

2nd place - Maverick. The maverick booth was cozy, room temperature (only because it was the only booth inside) which made me think they can't hold up under the natural elements of Mother Nature. Again no cool free stuff but had custom Seadek pads on a boat. Clearly the seadek alone pulled the Maverick SLIGHTLY ahead of the BT. 

1st place - Drum rolllllll Hells bay. The Hells bay tent had four maybe 5 boats in attendance. While entering I was greeted by a nice young lady handing out Hells bay sports backpacks. FOR FREE. Nicely furnished display and a t shirt rack. Clearly they were the boat brand to catch. They were deemed best boat today by concluding a series of observations and tests. 

Thank you. 

Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> Well. Went to the show today and completed my series of tests to determine the best between HB, Mav & BT.
> 
> 3rd place - Beavertail. The beavertail setup had three boats. Gave out no cool "swag" and had no seadek on the boats.
> 
> ...


Was getting scared there for a sec. Thought I might have to sell the old girl.


----------

